# Life With Leah



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

She barked in the car with me. I had to physically poke at her (not hard of course, like tapping on the shoulder) while saying "eh, eh" in order to redirect her. Then I firmly said Sit and she would sit and get distracted until the next barking episode.

Maybe with you she's afraid you're taking her somewhere and you will leave her. She seemed to get very attached to each driver along the way. Maybe with more confidence she'll settle down.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

And PS...PLEASE post a pic with booties on!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I was hoping that a few days not in a car might eliminate the readiness to bark, but it didn't. I swear it is almost a hysteria. She pants a lot when she does it too. There just seems to be something about the motion outside that gets her wound up. Yet at the vet's and the store she was just as loving and sweet as always.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

No thoughts on the barking ,Hopefully she will settle done and get used of her new life with you.Good luck, ......it is amazing what love and patience will do. I hope in time you will both reap the rewards of your new life together.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Bootie pictures tomorrow. Also have one with her "coat" on, lol.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Maybe she needs a companion for a bit. Farley always does much better with my son in the back with him. When he starts to get nervous Bren give him a hug and he calms right down. If you want you can borrow him....Bren loves to travel


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember them having a barking dog in a car on "Good Dog You?" or one of those shows. For the life of me, I can't remember how they resolved it.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Monday my cousin was in the front with me, and she snapped the leash and told her to be quiet and she settled down after ten minutes. Which was a good thing since it was 3 1/2 hours going home! But yes, she may need more direct contact or intervention. And I can't do that while driving. 

Today, I even pulled over and let cars pass us and gave her leash corrections. She settled down but when I got back on the road, she started up again.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I remember them having a barking dog in a car on "Good Dog You?" or one of those shows. For the life of me, I can't remember how they resolved it.


Think they just sat in the car with treats, without it moving, just to get used to sitting in the car, not sure how many days. Then the same thing, but with car on (more treats), again so many days. Then I think they had someone sitting with dog in back seat, and did like around the block type of thing, yes more treats


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She only barked in the car once w/me on the way to the vet! NEVER once on the 5 hour drive... weird doggy!!!! You are a GREAT MOM!!! She is lucky. She will learn to play....


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Oddly, she did not bark on my leg of the trip either.  She sort of whined once, and I just said "eh, eh" and then no more. Weird. 

I had a border collie who was very anxious in the car who would herd cars that passed us. I tried a clicker and treats, rewarding her when she stayed calm, but as you said, it's too tricky with only one person. She also drooled everywhere. Not a good state of mind. I wonder if Leah's stress relates to her previous situation, combined with the long drive and switching drivers so often? Hopefully time and comfort with you will ease the situation I'm sorry I don't have better advice! 

I've been meaning to mention that I noticed the lump on her leg, but her being older, I assumed it was a "Senior lump and bump" I actually felt silly mentioning it to Barb, the next driver, so I didn't say anything. I'm glad it was something simple.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Would something like "Rescue Remedy" help?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*Barking in the car*

There was an episode of "It's Me or The Dog" with dog trainer Victoria Stilwell about someone who had a couple of barking dogs in the car. I can't remember what breed the dogs were but they were very large and so the barking was very loud :doh:. This is what she did (you will need someone in the car with you though): The dogs rode in the back seat and , using black fabric, Victoria curtained off the windows that the dogs could see out of _plus _she hung a curtain blocking the dogs view of the front seat of the car. Without the visual sight of the other cars the dogs were quiet. After awhile Victoria pulled the curtain open, just a little bit, allowing them to see out the drivers window and AS SOON AS they started to bark she quickly closed the curtain again. This was done over and over and over until the dogs learned that..._barking in the car= closed curtain..._it really worked too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> There was an episode of "It's Me or The Dog" with dog trainer Victoria Stilwell about someone who had a couple of barking dogs in the car. I can't remember what breed the dogs were but they were very large and so the barking was very loud :doh:. This is what she did (you will need someone in the car with you though): The dogs rode in the back seat and , using black fabric, Victoria curtained off the windows that the dogs could see out of _plus _she hung a curtain blocking the dogs view of the front seat of the car. Without the visual sight of the other cars the dogs were quiet. After awhile Victoria pulled the curtain open, just a little bit, allowing them to see out the drivers window and AS SOON AS they started to bark she quickly closed the curtain again. This was done over and over and over until the dogs learned that..._barking in the car= closed curtain..._it really worked too.


I wonder if this was the show I watched. It was sooo long ago. 

So she barked in cars that had other dogs riding along with her, too?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I wonder if the barking will ease when her ear infection is cleared up?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Leah barked at oncoming car headlights for the first 15 minutes of our leg of the trip then settled into her shotgun seat and went to sleep. As much as she loved to get in the vehicles on her journey I don't think it is because she hadn't ridden much but you never know. Hope you get it sorted out soon.

Looking forward to the pictures of Leah dressed up for the great white north. :


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Does she start barking as soon as she gets in the car? before or after you start the engine? once you take the car out of park?

At what point triggers the barking.

Try several trips to the car, short ones, no driving, just going and sitting in the car. Once the barking stops there, then make the trips and start the engine. Next just put it in gear and sit there for several trips.

Of course praise with success, corrections when barking. But start off with baby steps and see if you can identify when the barking starts.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm wondering if maybe your car has a high pitched whine or something that is hurting her ears, especially since she has an ear infection. There are some cars that sound differently. Just a thought.

But can't wait to see the bootie pictures!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> There was an episode of "It's Me or The Dog" with dog trainer Victoria Stilwell about someone who had a couple of barking dogs in the car. I can't remember what breed the dogs were but they were very large and so the barking was very loud :doh:. This is what she did (you will need someone in the car with you though): The dogs rode in the back seat and , using black fabric, Victoria curtained off the windows that the dogs could see out of _plus _she hung a curtain blocking the dogs view of the front seat of the car. Without the visual sight of the other cars the dogs were quiet. After awhile Victoria pulled the curtain open, just a little bit, allowing them to see out the drivers window and AS SOON AS they started to bark she quickly closed the curtain again. This was done over and over and over until the dogs learned that..._barking in the car= closed curtain..._it really worked too.


Ooh! I saw that one!! She's so funny, isn't she, the way she dresses and all?


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Several people reported the barking, but it seems to have only become a problem with me. She started as soon as we left Rob's house and kept it up for ten minutes. My cousin corrected her and got her to lay down, and she slept most of the way home.

From today's trip, I am quite sure the trigger is cars. It doesn't seem to matter what size, or how many. And once she is wound up, she will bark at nothing. 

She is fine getting in the car, and sitting in it when the car is still, although she still prefers the front seat! The barking is sporadic. I can correct her and she'll reduce it or stop briefly and start again.

I talked with a friend who does training and I am going to start all over with just getting her in the car and sitting. Then driving to the end of my driveway and parking. I live on a secondary highway so we can watch the cars go by without moving. Then I can start the car, and eventually drive down the road a bit and come back.

My friend thinks it may be an anxiety issue, either because she is not used to the motion of being in a car, or because she is a bit insecure, even if its not showing, and the cars are just the stress that set her off.

Anyway, back to the drawing board.

And the good news now! The boots are a hit! She wasn't real keen to put them on tonight but it is bitter cold. She was trying to stand on three feet, then two feet. But she made her way down the steps and when she found out it wasn't that cold anymore she trotted right out and had a pee and another perambulating poop. (Stop laughing Rob, I can hear you!) And this was just four hours after her last pee! I call this progress.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

B&A, it's not the car, believe me. I have migraines and have driven with them. If there was anything like that I'd have been over on the side of the road, woofing my cookies.


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

She barked with us for only a little bit. We had just picked her up and were on a road (one lane each way) with traffic going about 35mph. She got pretty uptight and snarly about that (still have her slobber from when she attacked the windows on the windows, lol) but once we got on the highway she settled right down.
I wondered about her ears ... glad to hear you've got that under control. I hadn't noticed the leg. 
I have a 2 year old male GR who is horrible in the car, basically has a panic attack with excitement and anxiety all at the same time, whole body shaking included. I also have his sister who is under 1 y/o and sits calmly in the car like, "yeah, so what's the big deal big brother". To each their own ...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wonder also if her ear infection is causing a problem in the car. I know the pressure in my car sometimes when I ride can cause my ears to pop when one window in the car is open some. She only barked a couple of times when she saw parked car. Never at the moving cars. Maybe it will be better when her ear heals.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

: I wasn't laughing...honest : Still love the "perambulating poop" phrase.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Carraig said:


> perambulating poop


Oh my gosh, that is too funny!!!! I'd heard of Leah's "interesting" habit, but that is the perfect term for it!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

:bawling:Rob is laughing at my dog


----------



## Nala's Mom (Apr 8, 2007)

Leah only barked in the car when we were on small roads. It would stop as soon as we got on the highway and were going fast. It was definitely in response to the oncoming cars. We started out early in the morning so there was not much traffic on the way to the highway and it was CLEARLY each time a car past by. She would turn her head, keeping her eyes on the car as it went past and was behind it while barking.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I have no idea what is going on, but I will take it in baby steps and eventually move up to being parked on the side of the highway with the motor running while cars go past in both directions. It will likely take a fair amount of time. I had hoped to let her ride around with me, but that wont' happen for a while. I will have to put her in my kennel building when I go to town the next time.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Nala's Mom said:


> Leah only barked in the car when we were on small roads. It would stop as soon as we got on the highway and were going fast. It was definitely in response to the oncoming cars. We started out early in the morning so there was not much traffic on the way to the highway and it was CLEARLY each time a car past by. She would turn her head, keeping her eyes on the car as it went past and was behind it while barking.


I concur. I think it may take someone to go along on the ride to work this one out.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

My cousin lives 60 miles away. I just conned her into going for the company, and so we could grocery shop all the great bargains in the U.S.

I can't have someone else in the car all the time, and I"m single. And my friend the trainer says if this is stress oriented, I'll make it worse with constant and aggressive correction. She really does get to an almost hysterical state and the snarling sounds very vicious, yet the next second she can be sitting there all innocent. I really don't think it is an aggression issue at all. Her ears might be bothering her, but I suspect the cars are triggering some fear, prey drive or anxiety, you know, like when you raise a hand a dog cringes. Maybe the motion she sees reminds her of something.

We'll work on it. But not out in the car tomorrow. There's another snow storm headed this way.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Have you tried putting her into a covered crate? I don't know how big your vehicle is, but it may work. We had a rescue dog who did that - he ended up being returned to us because of it. We found him another home where they used a covered crate and they've never had a problem. 

This may sound dumb...but what about putting a pair of doggles on her? You could cover the lenses with something? They stay on pretty well and if you cover the lenses she can't see out of them. I think it's the visual stim - it can overstimulate the prey drive. Any dogs I dealt with who had car anxiety all had higher than normal prey drives as well.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Carol, my friend the trainer, suggested the crate too, but I have only a Sunfire, and don't think a crate would go in there. Plus, she's old. The stress might compound things and cause even more problems.

I wouldnt' mind trying the doggles. Where can I get a pair? I keep thinking prey drive and yet she has no desire to chase my cats or even a car passing by her on the side of the highway. But the reduction in vision might help.

I can see her now...shirt...boots....goggles....can of beer and she'll be the quintessential Canadian hoser (******* in Canada).


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Have you tried putting the window down just a crack? Or if it is down....keep them all up? Or make sure one window is down on each side of the car?

Our Volvo wagon has a weird thumping noise from air flow when ONE window is down a little. It's AWFUL. If two are cracked......it's fine. If all are up.....it's fine. But put one partway down.....yikes.

No other car we have does this.

Also...maybe there's a whistle in a seal of a window that she can hear and you can't? Try cracking each window, one by one as you drive.

I find it odd that the others didn't have a problem and you are. I'm wondering if it isn't something in that particular car? Or maybe something in the area. Glare from snow? Day or night snow glare is tough and maybe she thinks she's seeing something weird.

Good luck figuring it out!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

It isn't just me. Others reported barking, from minimal, to more extended periods. I just figured that by the time she got to Maine, the stress level had gone way up and now the behavior has taken root. I can't get over the Jekyl and Hyde change in her when she does it. But we'll ge past it, one way or another. She's worth the effort.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Carraig said:


> Carol, my friend the trainer, suggested the crate too, but I have only a Sunfire, and don't think a crate would go in there. Plus, she's old. The stress might compound things and cause even more problems.
> 
> I wouldnt' mind trying the doggles. Where can I get a pair? I keep thinking prey drive and yet she has no desire to chase my cats or even a car passing by her on the side of the highway. But the reduction in vision might help.
> 
> I can see her now...shirt...boots....goggles....can of beer and she'll be the quintessential Canadian hoser (******* in Canada).


This is where I bought mine - it was the lowest price I could find.
http://www.entirelypets.com/doggles.html

I love the Canadian hoser! I think it would be so cute to see her all decked out in her gear!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I will dress her tomorrow, but I don't drink. If I'd thought of it today, I'd have swung by the recycling center in town and got an empty can, LOL. 

Do you have any recommendations on the color of doggles?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I would say pink...it would be adorable, but you may want to pick a neutral color so that you can use them on different dogs should you ever need to.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

But do you think the darker the tint on the lens the better? I was thinking black/smoke.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Carraig said:


> But do you think the darker the tint on the lens the better? I was thinking black/smoke.


 
Yes, I bet that would work. And if needed, you could somehow cover the lenses to completely block out anything.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe the transporters can check in with what type of vehicle they were driving and where Leah sat. Maybe in the vans she was able to retreat to the floor and didn't find a need to bark?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Maybe the transporters can check in with what type of vehicle they were driving and where Leah sat. Maybe in the vans she was able to retreat to the floor and didn't find a need to bark?


I was thinking along these same lines...figure out where she sat in the vehicle...time of day... who she sat with... full belly/empty belly...harness or no harness...windows open/windows closed...how long she barked in each type of situation...etc and this may help to pinpoint the problem a little faster.

I have a black lab female that I adopted last spring and she also has a Dr Jeckel/Mr. Hyde personality when she is outside and people are walking past the house with their dog. It's unreal how quickly the change happens...she will charge the fence barking and jumping and when my other dogs join in with the barking she will all of a sudden turn to one of them and sort of attack them :uhoh:...sort of like a displaced frustration as if she is saying, "all right, I can't get the dog walking down the street so I'll get one of you fellows instead" . One thing that I have found is that if I am out there and I see someone coming up the road, before she does, I will hold her collar and prevent her from even give it any thought---I don't let her get from 'stage 1 to stage 2' (as Cesar Millan describes it). I talk very quietly and calmly to her telling her 'don't even think about it'...and once the person has passed by I will let go of her and she is fine.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She was fine in my van in the seat with a window and on the floor, but spent most of the ride on the sofa in the back with the curtains drawn, fast asleep


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

She was likely tired on the trip, and hence the sleeping. She's rested now and ready to take on the world...literally.

I have tried talking to her to redirect her attention. It doesn't always work. I have driven with the windows closed and cracked. Monday was snowing, yesterday was bright and sunny. It definitely seems that the car is the trigger, but if it's an underlying stress that is set off by the cars, the answer has to be in reducing the stress. So we'll try the reintroduction to the car, and I'm also sending for doggles.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

On the way to NJ she was in the back seat with my mom. She whined and got restless a few times but my mom settled her. She did NOT like the window blowing on her.

Then on the way to meet Karen she was in the fron passenger seat and she would stand and get nutty and bark at the cars. Like I said, a poke and a "Sit" redirected her until she got antsy again. I have a honda CR-V.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Leah was perfectly quiet just until literally the last minute. She didn't make a peep until we were getting off of the highway and onto the main road where there was a sudden change in the speed of cars. She did get pretty intense for a second but settled down with just me talking to her. Can I just make a suggestion, and if any trainers think this is a bad idea please redirect......Could you drive her to a parking lot, park and sit next to her. Then you can "car watch" and you can reward her with yummy treats, praise, etc. when she's quiet and calm? Poor girl has been through alot with losing her owner, her journey, etc. so I wouldn't be shocked if this is all stress related. By the way, I have an Alero and she stretched out on the back seat to sleep and then would sit up and just look around. She really was calm 99.9% of the way. I'm sure you'll work through this. Keep us posted.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

NH to ME Lea had the backseat of a duel cab pickup. The back windows don't open. She was fine on the highway, only got excited, agitated, with the two way traffic on slow roads, going 20 - 35mph with cars passing her. Hope this helps.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

We just had a walk down the driveway to stand on the side of the highway. Cars would be going 80kmh. A car went by and she was alert but quiet. Then a big transport went by and she was more alert, turning to watch it, but still no panting or barking. As we started to walk back up the driveway a car went by and she whipped around to watch it but made no move to run back that way, or bark. So I think maybe our desensitization will include walks to, and for a short way along the road, with lots of praise and treats if she will take them. She really doesn't seem to know what cookies are for, although she'll eat one in the house after a while.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

what are doggles?


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

They are sort of sunglasses/goggles for dogs. I don't know if they'll work but we can try them to decrease the visual impact of the motion/colors/objects.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Betty..been out of town and am catching up on your thread...as with most everyoine else...

She was fine on the highway, only got excited, agitated, with the two way traffic on slow roads, going 20 - 35mph with cars passing her...
When traffic switched to 4 lane...she was fine...

With me she was riding in the back of a small SUV..windows up...late afternoon/early evening..oncoming cars had headlights on..

I think time and desensitizing her will work wonders...your idea of getting her used to traffic during walks...then in a stationary vehicle...then in moving vehicle...strongly reinforcing her when she is quiet...

Does she respond more enthusiatically to meat or cheese versus biscuits?


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I haven't tried meat or cheese as treats although she did score some turkey off me when I was cleaning a carcass tonight.

We had two walks a little ways down the highway today. Both times there was random traffic from behind and from ahead. She would turn to the cars, very eager and alert, but not barking. If the car came from behind she would turn around when it was close, then watch it pass. So far, I don't feel there is any fear reaction, it's almost as if she'd like to chase them but is not quite sure why. She reacts to them, but I have no idea what the trigger is.

We'll continue the highway walks. I'm also getting her some of the doggles, with smoke lenses, in the hope that it may reduce the visual stimulation in the car. On the walks, I think it is sound as much as sight that gets her attention.

Today, she played with her duck for a couple of minutes. She loved being groomed (what hair she has) and that seemed to turn her on for the duck. But she has a nice, meaty femur bone here that has no appeal to her at all. But she's becoming very sociable and likes to lay by my chair as I work. I put a scatter mat down, because I don't think she liked the slippery cushion floor, and she's quite happy with it.


----------

